# Thanks Jack



## jsjs24 (Dec 22, 2003)

I just ordered 19lbs of carbs from www.supplementdirect.com , good deals there. I saw you had posted them on fg.


----------



## jack hust (Dec 23, 2003)

they are good people but there shipping is a little high but its worth it the service is great


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 23, 2003)

Shipping might be a little high but the prices are so damn low that it still comes out to less than $2 per pound.


----------



## jack hust (Dec 24, 2003)

i ilike there service


----------

